# How cold is too cold to take 2yr old for a walk outside?



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

We have a park within a couple miles of our home. DS and I love to walk there and play. I have lots of ways to bundle him up for cold weather but I worry about his face getting cold. You know the cold little red nose I am imagining.










I know we can warm back up once we get home but I do not want to make him sick either.

Do you walk in the cold weather? How do you make sure your child stays warm? How cold is too cold?


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

I used to work in a daycare center and the state guidelines were that as long as it was above 32 degrees and not precipitating, the children should go outside for at least 15 minutes daily. I don't think I would plan to walk a couple of miles with a 2 yr old in cold weather but getting outside even for a few minutes to get fresh air is always a good thing.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

To be out for any length of time, I like it to be 50 or above. For 15 minutes or so, I don't really have a set temperature. I mean to get out a lot more, but in cold weather, we tend to stay inside more. I like to have an indoor slide and I have a trampoline so we can be active inside.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't think a cold nose or a red face are unhealthy at all. We don't go too far if the temps are below zero (or even single digits) but thats mostly because DD gets upset/whiney and it's not fun!


----------



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

DS loves to be outside so he never complains about being cold. That doesn't help me judge how long is too long to be out in the cold. It takes us about 20-30mins to walk to the park. So that is an hour just there and back not counting walkig around the park itself. I love getting that walk in for exercise and it is a bonus that we have fun doing it together. I hate having to wait for warm weather to go again but obviuosly want to do what is best for my precious chilld. That is why I am asking.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

If it is in the mid 20's (F) or warmer, I wouldn't hesitate to go to the park with a kiddo that age who is dressed properly (our park is 3 blocks away). For younger kids, we stick a little closer to the house if it is cooler than mid 20's, because fingers can get cold very quickly, and a walk home with frozen fingers is no fun.

For just playing in the yard, we go out until it is in the low single digits. We don't do a set amount of time outside - I just make sure to check fingers often. If the fingers are starting to feel cold we go in. Rosy cheeks and noses are a given, and don't factor in to my decision.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Maybe you could bring an extra blanket or scarf to put around him if he gets too cold?


----------



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jillmamma*
> 
> Maybe you could bring an extra blanket or scarf to put around him if he gets too cold?


I ALWAYS do.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

If it's not cold enough for you to worry about your face, it's probably not cold enough to be a problem for your DS. Just getting a cold red nose won't hurt him. What's too cold depends a lot on how cold it usually gets in your area. If it usually doesn't get below 40, then a 20 degree day will probably be too cold for him, because he won't be used to it and won't have winter gear designed for those temperatures. But if 20 degrees is typical for a winter day where you live, he'll probably be fine going to the park for an hour or so all bundled up. If he's not complaining, it's probably safe to assume he's not getting dangerously cold. You can always test how he does playing right outside the house at a certain temperature, and if he stays happy for an hour, then another day you can try taking him to the park when it's that temperature.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

We were going on walks down to the lake (1/2 a mile) and back w/ ds1 all through last winter.... when it gets down below, say, -5 or so we don't go out much, but otherwise, just bundle up and go for walks


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

with proper gear, no temp is too low! if it's so cold that you're uncomfortable than he probably will be too. perhaps one idea might be to take a stroller with you, even if you don't usually use one. that way if he gets too cold, he can bundle up inside the stroller and you can walk home quickly. lots of layers and high quality mitts, hats and footwear would be essential for an 1 1/2 hr long excursion in our winter temps. also a good idea would be to take some snacks and something to drink... staying warm uses up a LOT of energy... even if you don't usually need food for your trip to the park, you will probably find that extra calories are important for staying warm.


----------



## abmom5 (Jan 24, 2010)

I generally don't take my kids out for extended periods of time if it is colder than -20 (which I guess would be about -5F). This is assuming they have proper winter gear which includes mittens which are hard to keep on the little ones. It's the little fingers that I worry about the most. I definitley second the stroller idea, that way if it gets too cold, you can bundle up in a blanket and hurry home. I personally HATE the cold so I know I should go out more, but it's usually ME that doesn't want to go out in it.LOL


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

We live by the motto that there is no poor weather, just poorly dressed people. If you are dressed appropriately it really shouldn't be a problem I have cold urticaria & I can go out on the coldest days as long as I am dressed appropriately. I even go winter camping with my Girl Guides.


----------



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

Today during our outing to the park it was cloudy and about 50F We were out about 2hrs. When we came inside his feet were cold. He was wearing cotton crew socks and gym shoes. I wondering if they make thermal socks in toddler size? Or maybe I could crochet some warm socks?

Thank you all for your posts. They are encouraging.

lifeguard:

I would love to hear more about winter camping! We love to camp. Hubby thinks it gets too cold at night to camp. I do not enjoy the extreme heat. There is just not much perfect weather. Ha ha.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I live in Montreal where it gets really cold in the winter. We go out on even the coldest of days (though not for long when it's -20C or colder). What you describe today doesn't sound problematic at all. It's all about dressing appropriately.


----------



## mckittre (Jan 15, 2009)

A 2 year old is a person just as capable of temperature regulation as an adult. If you can dress comfortably to go outside, the kid can too. Dangers of cold are hypothermia and frostbite. Hypothermia is nearly impossible in a dry person dressed for the weather and being active. Frostbite is only a danger at temperatures significantly below freezing - keep an eye on the fingers and use mittens/warm boots. A toddler may not know why they're uncomfortable, but the kid will certainly be fussy and unhappy long before being dangerously cold. Was he complaining about his feet being cold - or were you just interpreting that by touching them? Smartwool makes wool socks for toddlers. Others probably do too.

I live in Alaska. If we didn't go out in 50 degree weather, we'd be stuck inside all year! Kids survive in all kinds of environments, including the far north arctic, and do just fine.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

If I tell you the temps we take DS1 out in, you'll probably think I'm an awful parent. It's 19.2F right now and I'm thinking "Let's go play outside while it's so toasty warm!"


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

For me it depends more on wind than temperature. If it's not windy I'm fine with us being out as long as it's 15 F and above, with proper dress. When it gets below 15 F I don't want them out too long. If it's really windy and around freezing I don't want them out too long either.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

Another northerner here (Alberta) who takes the kids out in all kinds of cold. My limit is about -25C - anything colder than that and we stay in. Between -15C and -25C we aren't usually hanging around outside, but will walk places. Anything warmer than -10C to -15ish and we will still go to the park or play outside.

That is assuming the wind is ok too. We get some wicked wind so if it is cold AND windy it is no fun for anything.

If the kid is crying and won't move because they are cold.... then it is too cold.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

livinlovinlaughin - the trick to winter camping is making sure your bed is warm & having a good insulating layer under you - 'cause the ground will make you cold. Warm, dry clothes to sleep in. I've never been cold sleeping out in winter, I have been in the spring & fall though 'cause at those times of year we tend to underestimate how cold it gets at night.

just-lilly - that is a good rule!


----------



## Dancerchic1981 (Nov 15, 2010)

I suppose it really depends where you live. In new england, winter temps are usually in the teens not counting wind chill. We just made sure at that age and even know that their feet, hands, ears, heads, and necks are properly covered and insulated.


----------



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mckittre*
> 
> A 2 year old is a person just as capable of temperature regulation as an adult. If you can dress comfortably to go outside, the kid can too. Dangers of cold are hypothermia and frostbite. Hypothermia is nearly impossible in a dry person dressed for the weather and being active. Frostbite is only a danger at temperatures significantly below freezing - keep an eye on the fingers and use mittens/warm boots. A toddler may not know why they're uncomfortable, but the kid will certainly be fussy and unhappy long before being dangerously cold. Was he complaining about his feet being cold - or were you just interpreting that by touching them? Smartwool makes wool socks for toddlers. Others probably do too.
> 
> I live in Alaska. If we didn't go out in 50 degree weather, we'd be stuck inside all year! Kids survive in all kinds of environments, including the far north arctic, and do just fine.


I just noticed his feet were cold when we came inside and we were taking our shoes off. Also, I was not thinking about 50 degrees being extreme







We just had a week of over 70 degreee weather then it barely made it to 50 yesterday. Since we could, I just waited for it to warm up out of the 30's. I figured it would be a bit of a surprise for him after that unusually warm weather.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

If it's warm enough to play at the park, it's warm enough to walk to the park.

The schools around here don't send kids out for recess if it's colder than 20 degrees F.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I also think it depends on the person. My DS "runs hot" like his dad,his base temp is on the higher end of normal and he gets sweaty and hot easily and has since he was first born. Poor babe was so hot in the hospital he only wore a diaper the whole time there and the nurses kept trying to bundle him and he would scream and cry till i unwrapped him  I on the other hand get colder faster then them and my sister is always cold.

Anyway at 50 F (10 C) here I can hardly keep a coat on DS and his feet get sweaty in just cotton socks and running shoes  I tend to go by the recommendations of the Day nurseries act which is 5F (-15C) or wind chill of same temp for any extended time outside. Saying that we often have days colder then that and we do have to go outside and sometimes have to walk places but I wouldn't be hanging out at the park then.

As for warmer socks there is smart wool and I have seen fleece socks as well that you could put over top of cotton socks.esp if his running shoes have air vents.


----------



## Lironah (Nov 18, 2010)

The only medical advice I've ever heard about cold weather is that a child under about 6 months needs one more layer of clothing than an adult needs to be comfortable at a given temperature. By 2 years old, most children can say 'I'm cold', so there shouldn't be any need to worry about them unless they're going to be walking a long distance unsupervised. (Which I wouldn't recommend below the age of 8 - I once had to drag my 7 year old sister the rest of the way home through the snow because she wanted to give up 1/4 mile from anywhere.)


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it depends on where you live and what your definition of cold is.

I feel comfortable with DS being outside for extended lengths of time as long as it's in the 30s (which feels quite 'warm' during Jan/Feb). If it's in the 20s, we might go out for a little bit, but not very long - like 15 minutes. Lower than that, I wouldn't go out to play. Maybe take a walk around the block if we need to get out and get some fresh air, but at those temps, usually just a quick walk from the house to the garage cures my need for fresh air.


----------



## omamasmama (Nov 20, 2010)

Our girl runs warm....even when I think she's cold, she's not. We live in the woods and she is outside all of the time. Cold I feel is easy to bundle up against, where I run into questioning going out or not are with wind and humidity. We live in a humid area that gets cold, but the humidity makes it even colder. So we bundle up and put on as much waterproof clothing as we can and I just keep checking in with her to see if she's too hot in all of those clothes or if it's just too much and we go back in. We have to go out to keep our sanity. We live in a super tiny house and our woods are where we go to shift gears.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

-20 (celcius).

If it the kind of cold that freezes the lungs we put scarves around our faces to warm the air a bit before inhaling.

We are outdoor people and are/were outside regularily for long periods of time regardless of the weather.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffodil*
> 
> If it's not cold enough for you to worry about your face, it's probably not cold enough to be a problem for your DS. Just getting a cold red nose won't hurt him. What's too cold depends a lot on how cold it usually gets in your area. If it usually doesn't get below 40, then a 20 degree day will probably be too cold for him, because he won't be used to it and won't have winter gear designed for those temperatures. But if 20 degrees is typical for a winter day where you live, he'll probably be fine going to the park for an hour or so all bundled up. If he's not complaining, it's probably safe to assume he's not getting dangerously cold. You can always test how he does playing right outside the house at a certain temperature, and if he stays happy for an hour, then another day you can try taking him to the park when it's that temperature.


 Funny, it was like 50*F here the other day and the kids didn't go outside because the teacher thought it was too cold. Central Texas for you! I was raised on the northern seaboard, so I figure as long as you're adequately protected, you're good to go. We stay out of the rain though.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't think a 2 year old needs thermal socks at 50 degrees. 50 degrees is t shirt weather here.

Ours go out in any weather. We've had a major cold snap here recently and we all went out just as normal. As long as you're dress appropriately (for any weather) a few hours outside won't hurt anybody.


----------



## goinggreengirl (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you for this. Reading it made me bundle my 8 month old up in the stroller and take a walk. It was lovely to get out and get some exercise. Bonus- little one fell asleep as soon as we got home!


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

I live in Northern Canada. I would generally go out 15 to -20C (5 to-4F) We do go out colder, but once it is -35 or -40 I don't like to go out for too long...too chilly


----------

